# deadliest catch



## discounthunter (Apr 20, 2010)

since axmen is over , how about we follow deadliest catch season. this season seems i little odd to watch knowing Phil is no longer with them.

i did like the jake and jake switch, should help straighten those boys up.


----------



## DJ4wd (Apr 20, 2010)

Yeah I really like this show alot as well. I watched it way before Axman came out. I also like the Jake swap, it seems to be working out so far.


----------



## mtfallsmikey (Apr 21, 2010)

Missed the first one, fell asleep halfway thru last nite's episode, where's Russell?


----------



## DJ4wd (Apr 21, 2010)

Hes on another new ship and still running his gums lol


----------



## mtfallsmikey (Apr 21, 2010)

DJ4wd said:


> Hes on another new ship and still running his gums lol



So he's not on the Wizard anymore?


----------



## rubygal (Apr 21, 2010)

*Wizard*

Saw a JM Browning Logging sweatshirt on one of the wizard crewmen last night....


----------



## discounthunter (Apr 21, 2010)

russels on the kodiak ,he sounds like hes bragging being cut from 2 of the best boats out there.

whats with the samoan ,first he chews on a cod then smears himself in cod blood on another.


----------

